# Testing the AKIOS 555 LSI Shuttle



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I spent a few hours in the field today putting the AKIOS 555 LSI levelwind through the paces.

This little reel is impressive. I've never really cared for levelwinds, always looked at them as a compromise that cost too much distance so i just never fished them. After today, that will probably change.

Testing was performed using the Cast Pro Series 11' 3-6 oz rod. The comparison reel was a 555 Shuttle non levelwind, both reels loaded with .32 mono. The levelwind used a 40 lb shockleader, the non levelwind used a 60 lb leader. 

At the end of todays testing the 555 LSI levelwind had a distance of 463' vs 502' with the non levelwind version. That calculates to 89% of the distance achieved by the non levelwind version.

:

Here is a clip of the testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi1aTnAHJpg

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

no magnets-ha-you go cuz'n bill. rotflmao
charlie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I checked that reel out a little Sat. afternoon. It is a nice looking reel.


----------

